# positive opk, no EWCM



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

So just for fun (poas addict here) I did an ovulation test. I'm trying to catch the first pp egg. It was positive. Not "almost/maybe/hard to tell" positive like the last couple I've done, but *definitely* positive. I haven't been charting, and cm is minimal/sticky. I've had varying amounts of ewcm on and off for months, just totally varies day to day, so I know I make plenty of it just fine. So what would you make of a positive opk without other fertility signs? Even with a false positive, wouldn't there still be ewcm accompanying the lh surge?


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know, but i never have any EWCM, EVER. I maybe get one day of maybe wet. But the last 3 months i have been charting i get the temp increase so i know that i am ovulating. I addition i have one of the CBEM and it gave me a peak that matched the temps so i am certain that i O'd. Just never any CM


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

HAHA! Okay I didn't want to believe the OPK but I guess it was right







I just got a bfp today!


----------

